# Flickr Wtf ?1? Warning Rant



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I use Flickr for all my photos and they have disabled the BBCode without telling anyone!? and changed the layout I only have a stupid account with yahoo because I use flickr to post photos here!! When will these companies learn that I dont want functionality forced upon me, I used to comment regularly on youtube videos and now I dont as you have to have a google plus account to comment these days! I had a youtube account and am happy with that I dont need MORE log ins

#rant off :threaten: :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Flickr is driving me crackers at the moment. Just updated their iPhone app and it hasn't saved the password - which I haven't know for years. My mum needs access to view our family pics and now you need to have a Yahoo sign on to use it. Who the hell has a Yahoo sign on these days.

The only reason to use it anymore is the simple export from iPhoto, but even that is only just about reason enough.

I'm definitely not a fan anymore.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I changed to photo bucket the app on the phone is simple and I can now post photos on here straight from my phone!

Flickr can shove it!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr. Nookie said:


> Who the hell has a Yahoo sign on these days.


Me! but then again I also don't own anything apple as I wont be dictated to by them for anything at all.

:fox:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Always used Photobucket no problems with it at all thank goodness, its a shame you don't have the option to opt out of changes.

I also don't use apple products, I am a Windows man through and through.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pb here too. use fb connect to login as i have long since forgotten my password. not an apple sheep either. smartphone what dat ? :lol:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Bb code is still there on flickr, they have just moved it and not told anyone.

Click the share icon, then the pin icon..


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Tom Radford said:


> Bb code is still there on flickr, they have just moved it and not told anyone.
> 
> Click the share icon, then the pin icon..


Yep- took me ages to find. Really, really annoying.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Foxdog said:


> Dr. Nookie said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell has a Yahoo sign on these days.
> ...


Exactly - me too, foxdog.

Rob


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

If you can remember your Yahoo email / logon then simply tick the box that says "forgot my password" they'll email or text it....now the problem is that Yahoo have been taken over by BT....so you may need to request a new Yahoo email/logon.....I know, I know...its sh*t....but I had ALL my life's collection of photos on Flickr and I wasn't about to let them erase it - it took me a couple of hours but I managed to "hack" back into my old account.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Also on PB - problem is I ticked the box to keep me signed in. I think I just about remember the password.

The thing I like about PB is I know where to go and find the direct image code and it automatically copies it for you.

I've never used flickr and given the experiences outlined above, I don't think I ever will!!!!

David


----------

